# New Year New Gear SALE!



## TuffRiverStuff (Oct 27, 2014)

I know it's still winter, but being permit season, we're thinking mighty hard about river season! We thought you might be too... So we wanted to give you guys a jump start to the season with our "New Year New Gear SALE!" Here's the deal, use the codes at check out. Limit one offer per order. 

10% off Paco Pads use code 2016PACO
15% off Pooch Pads (like a Paco Pad for your pooch!) use code 2016POOCH
15% all Tuff River Stuff products (excluding straps) use code 2016TRS

Happy Permit Partying & rig tinkering!

SYOTR


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh, it's never to early to think about boating! 
Thanks for thinking of us!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Got a sweet drop bag from tough river stuff, they had it to me in like 2 day's!
Can't wait to try it out, after years of hearin great stuff about there products from all my raft guide friends. 
Really dig the river map pocket this particular one has on the front.


----------



## TuffRiverStuff (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks mattman! I hope your drop bag works Perfect in your rig, can't wait to hear about it after your first trip!


----------

